# Vonhaushans/Virginia



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone heard of these people located in Manassas Va. They have many pups and young dogs from some of the top imports and their price are very very high.


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes I have heard of them. They are associated the Haus Juris. I have seen the owner there all the time. the dogs are ok. they are big boned and that isnt good for GSD to be so big . The price for a pup is a lot absurde, $6500.00.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

k950ECHO said:


> Yes I have heard of them. They are associated the Haus Juris. I have seen the owner there all the time. the dogs are ok. they are big boned and that isnt good for GSD to be so big . The price for a pup is a lot absurde, $6500.00.


How are they connected to Haus Juris?


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I do not think so but anything is possible- I have a Liedo from HJ female- she is great


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I know them (her). Lots of $$$ behind her kennel but little actual knowledge about dogs and training.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That is a lot of money for a puppy!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW!!! I didn't know she was a "breeder". I have met her and seen her dogs work.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

One major thing I have learned the last two years with these animals that paying BIG BUCKS for any dog is bs because $$$ do not mean the dog will be healthy- I purchased a very expensive dog 2.5 years ago and it came down with IBD six months after I got him and have been battling this autoimmune disease for two years- only bc I love him I have not put him down and he is a GREAT dog- now he has developed oteoarthritis in his right hip at 3.5 years old.
You ask where does it end with the heartbreak and expenses.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you looking for a puppy in Virginia? Are you looking for a showline puppy?


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

this lady breeder fom Vonhaushans is now pming me accusing me of degrading her kennels on this website! Three messages already- I thought this is an open forum-I never said anything negative- obviously no one has ever heard great things about them but she threatens to sue me!
NUTS!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

armauro said:


> this lady breeder fom Vonhaushans is now pming me accusing me of degrading her kennels on this website! Three messages already- I thought this is an open forum-I never said anything negative- obviously no one has ever heard great things about them but she threatens to sue me!
> NUTS!


Don't worry about it, all you did was ask a question. You can't control the answers.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

armauro said:


> this lady breeder fom Vonhaushans is now pming me accusing me of degrading her kennels on this website! Three messages already- I thought this is an open forum-I never said anything negative- obviously no one has ever heard great things about them but she threatens to sue me!
> NUTS!


I agree, don't worry about suing. No one is allowed to slam any breeder here, but we certainly can prefer some over others for MANY different reasons.

If she want to join here, like many other breeders have, she's as welcome to post and brag and update with the rest of them!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Home of German Shepherds is their site, they have some nice looking dogs.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

DinoBlue said:


> I know them (her). Lots of $$$ behind her kennel but little actual knowledge about dogs and training.


She PM me too, say saying she will sue me for this comment. Saying she lost business because of it.


----------

